# David Walliams - Utter nob



## D'wards (Sep 27, 2008)

See him on Jonathan Ross last night? What a prick - well unfunny to boot.

Little Britain USA looks the same old tired crudity as well - lost all their wit them boys, tho Walliams never had any anyway

Does anyone really like him?


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 27, 2008)

Could never stand them - desperately unfunny Dick Emeryisms by a pair of charisma-free arseholes.


----------



## Random One (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah i always feel a bit uncomfortable/cringey when watching interviews with him...never sure if he's trying to be funny or being a dickhead...still not sure


----------



## Maggot (Sep 27, 2008)

D'wards said:


> Little Britain USA looks the same old tired crudity as well - lost all their wit them boys, tho Walliams never had any anyway


 Yes he did: Rock Profiles, Spaced and even early Little Britains all had good performances by the Walliams.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 27, 2008)

Fast Show syndrome. Same characters with the same punchline every week. Mildly distracting at first, boring now.

Don't find either of them funny as individuals.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 27, 2008)

But the Fast Show at least moved from one catch phrase to another pretty quickly, and had characters with some depth. Little Britain would have looked dated in 1974


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 27, 2008)

Yep. The Fast Show was a lot more inventive.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Could never stand them - desperately unfunny Dick Emeryisms by a pair of charisma-free arseholes.



i saw Matt Lucas doing his Sir Bernard Chumley routine in a pub years ago and it was very funny.

made me chuckle on Reeves & Mortimer as well.

i don't get Walliams either really, although he seems to be trying it as an actor.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Fast Show syndrome. Same characters with the same punchline every week. Mildly distracting at first, boring now.
> 
> Don't find either of them funny as individuals.



Little Britain isn't a patch on the Fast Show.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Sep 27, 2008)

Damn it - I missed it. Love David Walliams and still find Little Britain hilarious.


----------



## aqua (Sep 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Could never stand them - desperately unfunny Dick Emeryisms by a pair of charisma-free arseholes.


totally agree


----------



## Ceej (Sep 27, 2008)

It's possible to be utterly offensive and funny, and Little Britain just isn't funny. It's crude and dated. And Walliams is a twonk - even his name is daft.


----------



## liampreston (Sep 27, 2008)

Just watching it on iPlayer. He is coming across like a bit of a know-all, and I suspect he is getting tired of the format now he's doing the more serious acting stuff...


----------



## T & P (Sep 27, 2008)

Kudos to him for swimming the Channel for charity though.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> But the Fast Show at least moved from one catch phrase to another pretty quickly, and had characters with some depth.



Aye, the last few bits of the Fast Show were so great because the characters had been fleshed out. Little Britain characters are just ciphers in comparison.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Yep. The Fast Show was a lot more inventive.



mind you, that latest whitehouse/enfield thing is desperately unfunny


----------



## Dravinian (Sep 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> mind you, that latest whitehouse/enfield thing is desperately unfunny



I dunno, I quite like the character who has to pretend to be stupid all the time.

Talking about Kasparov...or some shit.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't find their work now to be particularly funny, but I don't see how he was being a prick on Jonathan Ross? He was playing a part, just like Ross was. It was an alright interview.

Verrrry excited there will be an Xmas Shooting Stars though!
Hope they don't give George Dawes a bigger part though, just cos he's famous in his own right now.


----------



## Cid (Sep 27, 2008)

Dan U said:


> i saw Matt Lucas doing his Sir Bernard Chumley routine in a pub years ago and it was very funny.
> 
> made me chuckle on Reeves & Mortimer as well.
> 
> i don't get Walliams either really, although he seems to be trying it as an actor.



He was alright in the one drama I've seen him in (something on the BBC), and the play he's doing (No Man's Land) is Pinter, so someone must have faith in his abilities. Anyway, theatre is one of those places where being an arrogant tosser is pretty much normal... It's also nice to see Ross being fisted a bit from time to time. LB is just shit though. Fast show realised when things had run their course and did some good stuff towards the end (the Ted and Ralph special episode... ).



Ted [cocks shotgun, talks to Clive]: Don't ever walk in these woods alone at night sir...


----------



## Magic Sam (Sep 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Verrrry excited there will be an Xmas Shooting Stars though!
> Hope they don't give George Dawes a bigger part though, just cos he's famous in his own right now.



No! Oh my god, that's fantastic.  Or not. It might be shit. 

Fuck it, wahey.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 27, 2008)

Cid said:


> It's also nice to see Ross being fisted a bit from time to time.



 Nice mental image there.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 27, 2008)

Magic Sam said:


> No! Oh my god, that's fantastic.  Or not. It might be shit.
> 
> Fuck it, wahey.




I shouldn't think it'll suddenly be shit, I think they often took a big break between series, this has just been a bit longer of a break.


----------



## stavros (Sep 27, 2008)

George Dawes was pretty funny, but Vic and Bob were the centre piece of Shooting Stars, with Lucas as a minor sideshow. Little Britain was shite the first time, so doing essentially the same sketches every week really pushes the boundaries of shiteness.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 27, 2008)

stavros said:


> George Dawes was pretty funny, but Vic and Bob were the centre piece of Shooting Stars, with Lucas as a minor sideshow.



Preeecisely.
Lucas was fine in little roles on Catterick too.


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2008)

In today's bizarre "celebrity"-obsessed culture, would it not be the perfect time for a Shooting Stars comeback?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 28, 2008)

stavros said:


> In today's bizarre "celebrity"-obsessed culture, would it not be the perfect time for a Shooting Stars comeback?



Oh god yes


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 28, 2008)

Dan U said:


> Little Britain isn't a patch on the Fast Show.



Agree, loved Fast Show which didn't really have a bad sketch in it. Always felt it was prety abstract but then also quite observant. Can't understand the appeal of LB, it's the same joke every week, never changes. You can tell there isn't as much intelligence behind the gags, hence resorting to crude shagging routines (which itself gets v. dull after, oh, about once). It's the sort of thing we used to do in GCSE drama lessons when we ran out of ideas, i.e. you don't need bags of talent to piss about.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2008)

Has there been a really good sketch show since The League Of Gentlemen?


----------



## Annierak (Sep 29, 2008)

stavros said:


> Has there been a really good sketch show since The League Of Gentlemen?


Nope. Still waiting


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2008)

They've all been zany oxbridge stuff or based around one EXTRAORDINARY performer (from oxbridge) since big train.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> They've all been zany oxbridge stuff or based around one EXTRAORDINARY performer (from oxbridge) since big train.



Quite possibly true. Big Train was good, but before that and The League..., I'm thinking you might have to go all the way back to The Day Today for genuine quality.

Admittedly their sit-coms are usually very different in style from ours, but can anyone think why there never seem to be any sketch shows from the USA? I know they lapped up Python back in the day, and sadly Little Britain is being exported, but they don't seem to export anything sketch-based to us.


----------



## monkeyhead (Sep 29, 2008)

walliams was on some quiz/panel show (sorry cant remember which) a while ago and Noel Fielding and Russel Brand (i think) were just messing about and casually being about 20 times funnier than Walliams, he was livid and could barely hide his anger, he just couldnt compete, it was brilliant.


----------



## pk (Sep 30, 2008)

Dunno about Walliams but I knew Matt Lucas back when he was doing the Paramount Comedy stuff, he was a twat, nicking other peoples characters blatantly and trying to be 'wacky'.

Most of Little Britain is plagiarised.

No time for the cunt. His best role was the drumming baby.
And he milked that one.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 30, 2008)

I have always found 'Little Britain' just unpleasant to watch. That last one I saw had some 'gag' based around an old lady being incontinent. 

How is that funny in any shape or form ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought Walliams was fantastic in the Frankie Howard BBC3 thing. Probably only a charicature but he was really good.


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 30, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Just watching it on iPlayer. He is coming across like a bit of a know-all, and I suspect he is getting tired of the format now he's doing the more serious acting stuff...



David Walliams was OK in Attachments. That series about the web design agency.

Completely non-funny though - he should stick to straight acting and swimming.


----------



## mk12 (Sep 30, 2008)

There's only so much "oooo am I gay or aren't I" that I can take.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 1, 2008)

The American reviews of Little Britain have been fabulously cutting.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 1, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Little Britain would have looked dated in 1974



yes. It kind of makes Oscar Wilde seem like the _Les Dennis Laughter (sic.) Show_


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 1, 2008)

pk said:


> Dunno about Walliams but I knew Matt Lucas back when he was doing the Paramount Comedy stuff, he was a twat, nicking other peoples characters blatantly and trying to be 'wacky'.



woah there ol' boy, you wanna be careful admitting to knowing anyone famous on here. You'll get _Iam_ and his bunch of fisting monkeys on your case.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 1, 2008)

*Catterick*



zoooo said:


> Lucas was fine in little roles on Catterick too.




'Jesus, who's the monkey?!'

'Hey, watch your mouth mate, that's me brother!'

'It's alright, I do look a little bit like a monkey.'







Not that that has fuck all to do with Matt Lucas, tbf.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 1, 2008)

Whenever I have seen Walliams in interviews I have come away with the impression that he is just not a very nice person at all.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 1, 2008)

when i see 'comedy' like that, blokes in dresses, gay jokes, laboured phrases and funny voices i just always think it's the kind of thing they goes down a storm in public school boarding houses and maybe if you're not very good at sports or spunking on digestives or something you can sort of assert yourself by being a hilarious, wacky charcter so you don't get walloped with bars of soap in socks or have broomsticks shoved up your boysgate after 'lights out' and then once they leave some go on to make a career out of comedy that revolves around blokes in dresses, gay jokes, laboured phrases and funny voices.


----------



## Robstarr (Oct 1, 2008)

Walliams has an infinitely punchable face.


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2008)

I watched last week's Jonothan Ross last night on iPlayer. Both sketches they showed on that were really dire, showing no comic invention, yet Ross, who I quite like, was fawning over them almost as much as he does over Gervais. What made it doubley bad was that the previous week he had Steve Coogan on and showed no Partridge clips. 

I truly don't get what makes LB so popular. There are things I don't like but I can a possible attraction to some, but LB really has no redeeming qualities. On top of not being funny, it's not even original or, as is often said, "dark" and "risky". The League Of Gentlemen has it beat so easily on both those counts.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 2, 2008)

> Does anyone really like him?



Just his stalker


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2008)

stavros said:


> In today's bizarre "celebrity"-obsessed culture, would it not be the perfect time for a Shooting Stars comeback?



will be a xmas special this year


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2022)

So David Walliams is a twat again








						David Walliams recorded making derogatory remarks about BGT contestants
					

Exclusive: Britain’s Got Talent judge made sexually explicit comments about participant, leak shows




					www.theguardian.com
				




Wasn't he at that presidents club do some years back too?


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 10, 2022)

Isn't everyone just waiting for him to be named in the next Operation Blah by the police?


----------



## elbows (Nov 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> So David Walliams is a twat again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, came up on the thread about it plenty at the time: UK captains of industry have charity night where they sexually assault young female 'hostesses'


----------



## elbows (Nov 10, 2022)

Including


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 11, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Isn't everyone just waiting for him to be named in the next Operation Blah by the police?


Looks like it's the final countdown on that front, if twitter is to be believed.


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 11, 2022)

Just seen a video of him from the Little Britain live tour in Australia from about 20 years ago, it was horrible. I knew he was bad but this is worse. Not going to post the video, proceed with caution if you watch it. Like he's "parodying" people who do predatory stuff but it's actually him being a massive creep.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2022)

Paul Russell said:


> David Walliams was OK in Attachments. That series about the web design agency.


I'd forgotten he was in that!


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 11, 2022)

Idris2002 said:


> Looks like it's the final countdown on that front, if twitter is to be believed.



This story was the main headline on the Guardian website yesterday for a good number of hours. In essence, Walliams calls someone a cunt behind their back and is rude about someone else should not get you such attention even on a Guardian going down the pan. I wonder if yes, this is just a little bomb compared to what may be coming.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 16, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> This story was the main headline on the Guardian website yesterday for a good number of hours. In essence, Walliams calls someone a cunt behind their back and is rude about someone else should not get you such attention even on a Guardian going down the pan. I wonder if yes, this is just a little bomb compared to what may be coming.


Yes, seems odd to make a fuss about something most people do whenever he leaves the room. The nasty shit he has written and performed is far worse.


----------



## maomao (Nov 16, 2022)

In the transcript he repeats his joke about the female contestant three times. Presumably because no one laughed the first three times he said it. Slimy racist cunt. 

My daughter brought one of his books home from school and I wanted to make a big fuss and tell them to stick it up their arses. But she cried about it and I had to give it up.


----------



## Sue (Nov 16, 2022)

maomao said:


> My daughter brought one of his books home from school and I wanted to make a big fuss and tell them to stick it up their arses. But she cried about it and I had to give it up.


Haven't seen any of his kids books but know my sister was going on about them being racist/sexist and saying she was amazed they'd been published.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2022)

Anyone remember the incident about 15 years ago, during a Little Britain live show when he got actor Jeremy Edwards on stage (he was not part of the show but just an audience member) and pulled his trousers and pants down exposing all he had to the audience. 

Poor Jeremy had to laugh it off but I think its a vile thing to do - police should probably have got involved


----------



## 8ball (Nov 26, 2022)

I’ve no idea who Jeremy Edwards is, but a good kicking would have been justified there.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 26, 2022)

SM is full of scurrilous about DW at the min. No idea of veracity. The kids loved his books tho


----------



## 8ball (Nov 26, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> SM is full of scurrilous about DW at the min. No idea of veracity. The kids loved his books tho



Yeah, my nephew loved his books.


----------



## Sue (Nov 26, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> The kids loved his books tho





Sue said:


> Haven't seen any of his kids books but know my sister was going on about them being racist/sexist and saying she was amazed they'd been published.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 26, 2022)

I can’t remember much that stood out - I read them to the kids at bedtime. It as Roald Dahl type of stuff iykwim


----------



## spitfire (Nov 26, 2022)

Sue said:


>



Molly loves them but I wasn’t aware they had been called into question. Will have to take a look.


----------

